# bud light and porn



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

haha shoulda been on the superbowl


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

Now that was seriously funny. Thanks for posting.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Saw your subject line and thought maybe it belonged in the "Classifieds/For Sale" forum. I just wanted to check the price.
My bad.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

oldfireguy said:


> Saw your subject line and thought maybe it belonged in the "Classifieds/For Sale" forum. I just wanted to check the price.
> My bad.


haha i have for sale a case of bud light and the 1985 issues of playboy (most look like i put them in the washing machine) for some reason i dont think i would get to many offers! :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

the washing machine, is that what the kids call it now


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

hahahaha Thats some funny stuff! :lol:


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Holy Crap is that great :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

"local porn buyer has been taken hostage, comments from his mother after the break"

That is seriously funny right there.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

thats awesome!!! :beer:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Whats the listed name of the video? I can't get on my work PC but I have youtube on my phone.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

"bud light tv spot not shown on super bowl 2009"


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

awesome video

I'd love to hear why it didn't make the Super Bowl cut?


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Now that's a classic... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Did anyone other than me go and look through the list at the "Swear jar "one That was even funnier than this.


----------

